# Adopting a retired show dog



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Ok i was up in new jersy last week and was staying with my granparents and my grandpa just loved Sunny and kept going on about how bad he wanted to have a dog again, a jack russel to be specific, well anyways he is in no shape to be taking care of a puppy so i thought i might help him look for an adult dog. He would really need a dog that is well behaved already and i know a lot of adult dogs up for adoption of behavior proublems that can take time to correct but i was thinking maybe i could find him a retired show dog since i would assume they have to be very well behaved to not flip out duirng a dog show. He wouldnt really be getting a dog at least for a while because his wife has a very old very sick (very over weight) cat that we wouldnt want to stress out by bringing in a dog, not to seem mean but we would wait until the cat had died. So if anyone knows how you would go about adopting a retired show dog i would just love to know thanks!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Jan 5 2005, 10:58 PM
> *He wouldnt really be getting a dog at least for a while because his wife was a very old very sick (very over weight) cat that we wouldnt want to stress out by bringing in a dog, not to seem mean but we would wait until the cat had died.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27947*


[/QUOTE]
Your grandpas wife was an old cat?







LOL. Hehe, It's okay i have typos all the time







I think that is a good idea, I have no clue about show dogs to give u any advice. That's neat your baby made him want another dog.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Jan 5 2005, 11:58 PM
> *his wife was a very old very sick (very over weight) cat <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27947*


[/QUOTE]







sorry it was funny








is it easy to find a retired show dog...i thought they just became the handlers pets


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

LOL all fixed now no one else can make fun of my typing







i know that breeders can keep all there reitred show dogs becuase then when they kept getting new ones they would end up with like 50 dogs lol anyways it seems like the type of thing you gotta start way before you expect to actully get a dog so i am looking into it now for the future


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

a friend of mine adopted a JRT from a rescue, and the dog isnt as hyper as the ones i usually see..so i would check into that too


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jan 6 2005, 12:18 AM
> *a friend of mine adopted a JRT from a rescue, and the dog isnt as hyper as the ones i usually see..so i would check into that too
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27951*


[/QUOTE]

Well i actully have a friend who happens to breed this type of dog but i could only get a puppy from her


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Contact some of the JRT show breeders around your area. You can locate them by visiting some of the JRT clubs in your area or attending a local pet show. Tell them you are interested in a retired show dog. Usually, they will charge you for the neteuring and teeth cleaning as a fee.

While I believe they are well behaved, you will have to potty train them again. Show dogs are conditioned differently from pets in many cases. If you are getting a male that was used as a stud, you may find yourself dealing with marking issues.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My sister has 2 female Jacks and they are just wonderful, but I'm not sure if they'd be a good choice for your grandfather. They are super high energy dogs and being Terriers, have a real stubborn streak. Have you seen them in commercials, especially the one where the little dog is just bouncing up and down constantly? That really shows the true temperament of the breed!

I think even a show dog, who obviously would be a a good representative of the breed's energy and spunk, might be too much too handle. You have to be very careful who you get a Jack from, too, according to my sister. She's has them for over 15 years and also manages a vet office in hunt (horse) country so she sees tons of them. She says she has seen some really nasty, aggressive ones, especially males. She was able to get both her girls through connections with her vets and they are wonderful, although Fanny has FINALLY pooped out a bit at age 15!

Here's a good link to download and show to your grandfather:

http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/j...llterriers.html


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 6 2005, 08:39 AM
> *My sister has 2 female Jacks and they are just wonderful, but I'm not sure if they'd be a good choice for your grandfather. They are super high energy dogs and being Terriers, have a real stubborn streak. Have you seen them in commercials, especially the one where the little dog is just bouncing up and down constantly? That really shows the true temperament of the breed!
> 
> I think even a show dog, who obviously would be a a good representative of the breed's energy and spunk, might be too much too handle. You have to be very careful who you get a Jack from, too, according to my sister. She's has them for over 15 years and also manages a vet office in hunt (horse) country so she sees tons of them. She says she has seen some really nasty, aggressive ones, especially males. She was able to get both her girls through connections with her vets and they are wonderful, although Fanny has FINALLY pooped out a bit at age 15!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Honestly i dont care for jack russles i really tried to talk him into some other calmer breeds but this is the one he wants







i was hope a show dog that spent so much time in a kennle and whatnot might be able to sit stillo a little longer but maybe not


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It's so hard when someone falls in love with a breed and gets a mindset when the breed's temperament and disposition really isn't a good match for their personality or lifestyle. I know that happens a lot with Maltese, too.

Maybe you can download the other link I posted and try to get him to understand that a Jack really wouln't be a good choice for him. Another thing is that he might not have any luck adopting a retired show dog or rescue as the breeders/rescue groups are very picky about where these dogs are placed and would realize that this is not a good situation for either the dog or your grandfather.

Here are some rescue contacts in the Jersey area I found.

http://www.russellrescue.com/contacts.php4

http://www.recycledrussells.com/

If he is looking for a good companion dog, truthfully the best thing to do would be to take him to the local shelter and let him choose a dog there. I'm sure he could find one that steals his heart and would be just a perfect match!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

My grandpa is the type of guy that i dont know if he woudl go for having a mix dog you know what i mean? i totally agree he would have much better luck looking at a shelter for an older dog but i just dont think he would do that


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ah, you've got your work cut out for you!

Hopefully, the cat will live a long, long time and he'll get over his urge for a Jack Russell!

Don't let him watch anymore Frazier reruns!


----------

